# Someone graffitied my Car



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Someone decided to kindly graffiti all over the back of my car using what looks like spray paint.

I tried claying but this hasnt even touched it. I also tried 2000 grit sanding but this took me forever just to get a tiny bit off.

I have been told to wipe with thinners but have also been told this can soften the clear coat.

I thought about using something like 800-1000 grit sand paper but then this is pretty dangerous.

Any help most appreciated.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

What colour is the graffiti and how much ?????

Black is particularly difficult to remove because of carbon content !!!

What wax or sealant was applied!!!!!

What vehicle ????? To determine paint thickness !!!!

Any photos ?????


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Never used it but iv seen this on the net autoglym graffiti remover


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

See here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=210344


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

have you tried polishing it out med pad med compound worked well for a friend of mine when he broke up with the female of the species and well to say she was pissed was no understatement she even got the windows and his shiny new exhaust but that worked for him so try it and see


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Its a Suzuki Swift with really soft paint. Colour is black spray paint on a black car which makes it extremely hard to remove and make sure I got everything.

Polish doesnt seem to touch it.

Sanding does remove it but worried as its over a few edges and body lines where the paint is going to be thin. I really dont want to sand all the spray paint off and find I had strike through.


----------



## Ghaf (May 10, 2011)

Hi mate you got any g3 would need to be used with the white sponge to go with it 
Or some tar glue remover 
Where abouts you from mate


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Tardis is what you want works a treat


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Don't polish it out ffs that's terrible advice to start, start with the least aggressive!

Try petrol, tardis or maxolen sticky stuff remover.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Don't polish it out ffs that's terrible advice to start, start with the least aggressive!
> 
> Try petrol, tardis or maxolen sticky stuff remover.


Someone talking sense... Sand paper would be the last resort.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I would give AS tardis a try too :thumb:


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

another vote here for tardis, i had a few spots of paint on my car when my dad painted the house and never bothered to shift my car, tardis took it straight off


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadly can't get tardis out here so would Carpro Tar X do a similar thing or is this a completely different type of product. Its safe on Body work so I got nothing to loose by giving it a try.

I read Tardis removes fresh paint but this paint is a few weeks old now so fully cured. Will any of the DIY store stuff like turps remove it or thinners.

I been advised by a Body Shop and friends that thinners will remove it. My only concern is I have also been told that thinners will soften the clear coat, anyone know if this is the case.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

autosmart jelsol


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Give Tar X a shot first and see if it works, failing that try thinners, dont worry it wont damage or your remove the cars own paintwork, just watch out that there hasn't been a low quality repair done in that area, use a small amount of thinner and work on a small area at a time.

Richard


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Two suggestions the first is try a Festool DeNibber but lube the paintwork so it flows better but still take care as you can if not careful dig in !!!!!

I think the thinners option will work but I would prefer to try a dedicated graffiti remover first !!!! I worked for a company called Arrow chemicals who had several removers, three of which were part of a system and I would try the first two !!!!!

Contact them and ask to see your local rep !!!!!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Give Tar X a shot first and see if it works, failing that try thinners, dont worry it wont damage or your remove the cars own paintwork, just watch out that there hasn't been a low quality repair done in that area, use a small amount of thinner and work on a small area at a time.
> 
> Richard


I will give a Tar X a shot when I get home tonight, heres hoping it works. I would be very annoyed if it has had any sort of repair as its over 6 months old and I owned from new.

They sprayed the badges on the back so cleaning around/between them with be very difficult so thought I would just remove and replace and that way it means a perfect finish but Suzuki want 50 quid for a badge, naff that.



mikethefish said:


> Two suggestions the first is try a Festool DeNibber but lube the paintwork so it flows better but still take care as you can if not careful dig in !!!!!
> 
> I think the thinners option will work but I would prefer to try a dedicated graffiti remover first !!!! I worked for a company called Arrow chemicals who had several removers, three of which were part of a system and I would try the first two !!!!!
> 
> Contact them and ask to see your local rep !!!!!


The dedicated Graffiti remover sounds safer to me as well so I have contacted Autoglym NZ to see if they have their Graffiti remover product over here yet.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Thinners :thumb:


----------

